# igf1



## anna (Feb 21, 2014)

hey there , can igf1 be injected straight into any muscle to increase volume?

x


----------



## Joliver (Feb 21, 2014)

It can be injected into any muscle, but I wouldn't count on IGF to increase the volume of the muscle.  Some say they get good pumps from it, but I don't believe in site injections leading to localized growth.  Localized swelling is possible with some compounds....


----------



## anna (Feb 21, 2014)

like what ...? ( low voice )


----------



## Joliver (Feb 21, 2014)

anna said:


> like what ...? ( low voice )



Speaking of low voice, TNE will swell a muscle.  But I am sensing that it may not be an option for you.  LOL


----------



## anna (Feb 22, 2014)

depends on the muscle ..  
no , its not for me . will look into it thanx


----------



## anna (Feb 22, 2014)

definitions of TNT :
ank	Abbr.	Meaning	
****	TNE	Tarjeta Nacional Estudiantil (Spanish: National Student Card; Chile)	
****	TNE	The Net Effect (UK)	
****	TNE	Teachers for a New Era (education reform initiative)	
***	TNE	Trans-Nasal Esophagoscopy	
***	TNE	Trusted Network Environment	
***	TNE	Tolerable Negative Error (weights and measures)	
***	TNE	The New Economics	
**	TNE	Tumeurs Neuro-Endocrines (French: Neuroendocrine Tumors)	
**	TNE	Trophée Nature Ensil (French: Nature Ensil Trophy; sports competition)	
*	TNE	Test Nacelle Equipment	
*	TNE	Thermal Noise Effect	
*	TNE	The New Era	
*	TNE	The Networked Enterprise (Ken Thompson boo


thought i knew what you were talking about but nope !!


----------



## anna (Feb 22, 2014)

tried to play smart and look what i get !

can u define pleeeeeeease???


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 22, 2014)

TNE = testosterone no ester I believe is what he means


----------



## SHRUGS (Feb 22, 2014)

I didnt see Test No Ester on that list. :32 (17):


----------



## Joliver (Feb 22, 2014)

Johnson-Nyquist noise....that was the answer.  LOL....

Test No Ester.  It is a testosterone base that is painful and causes swelling.  A bad shot can have you dragging a leg....but it will look like an elephant trunk (exaggeration).  It will swell smaller muscles.  And no...you cant try it in other places on your "friend."


----------



## Joliver (Feb 22, 2014)

anna said:


> tried to play smart and look what i get !
> 
> can u define pleeeeeeease???



I am slow...but I always answer...smarty pants.  :32 (18):


----------



## Seeker (Feb 22, 2014)

Tits N Erections


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 22, 2014)

Jol, she can try anything she wants, just don't expect much


----------



## anna (Feb 22, 2014)

which test ? why dont u just write test so the newbies know what they're doing ?I was about to tell that guy to get a freaking Trans-Nasal Esophagoscopy ...
LOL 

yeap , he's doin test 3 ml / week . cypionate


----------



## anna (Feb 22, 2014)

thanx so much for the advice u all !


----------



## anna (Feb 22, 2014)

I'll probably inject him with anything expired i have lying around . that will most likely give him a swell ,thank you Joliver !


----------



## Joliver (Feb 22, 2014)

anna said:


> which test ? why dont u just write test so the newbies know what they're doing ?I was about to tell that guy to get a freaking Trans-Nasal Esophagoscopy ...
> LOL
> 
> yeap , he's doin test 3 ml / week . cypionate



Ok.  I will take your advice and fully write out common AAS (anabolic/androgenic steroid) acronyms.  

But....TNE is testosterone base.  It has no ester.  That is what it is.  Newbies shouldn't be playing with TNE or they could wind up with TNE (Tits that Need Excavating).

You are welcome!!!


----------



## anna (Feb 22, 2014)

at least i had a good laugh out of this ...thank you so much thats invaluable .


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 22, 2014)

anna said:


> which test ? why dont u just write test so the newbies know what they're doing ?I was about to tell that guy to get a freaking Trans-Nasal Esophagoscopy ...
> LOL
> 
> yeap , he's doin test 3 ml / week . cypionate



Why isn't your "friend" the one on here doing research for his cycle? If he's the one being injected he should be the one researching. Not to say you're not welcome here bc there's more to this site than just cycling but it's the responsibility of the person cycling to know what he/she is doing.


----------



## anna (Feb 22, 2014)

well his english is pretty bad . .. was that wrong ? 
thanx for your comment anyway Doctor ..


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 22, 2014)

anna said:


> well his english is pretty bad . .. was that wrong ?
> thanx for your comment anyway Doctor ..



It's not wrong it's just weird you're researching such a topic for someone else and injecting them but refer to them as "that guy". I'll stop derailing your thread. Good luck.


----------



## anna (Feb 22, 2014)

it was a joke Doc , I wasnt bout to inject anyone .could you at least give me a feedback to the original question before you ..derail me ??


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 22, 2014)

I agree with Jol. Site injections are largely a myth but over the years the sheer amount of oil volume injected COULD have a slight effect. It would take a very long time and a huge amount of oil. Not worth it IMO.


----------



## anna (Feb 22, 2014)

well , thank you for the feedback . much appreciated . please dont derail me on my first day .at least give me a week >>!


----------



## anna (Feb 22, 2014)

where I'm located right now most people r basically ignorant to what they're doing . asked me to look into it and thats what I'm doing.thanx again for the feedback


----------

